# Bane passed his Shutzhund temperament test !



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Bane passed his temperament test today!

Looking at his pedigree his dads side is all shutzhund titled as far back as I could find. His mothers side is all showline.

So the trainer had some concern about this. I had no doubt he had a lot of drive. Anything that remotely moves side to side he goes crazy and barks wildly. 

He's turning 7 months in a couple of days and his teethe are finally all in so the trainer said it was time to test him. I was impressed at how much drive he had in him. We had obedience training for an hour and he was exhausted. Once he saw the sleeve and tug he got a second wind

He tugged hard and attacked the tug every time each time harder and harder. He just kept going forward. Finally the trainer was satisfied and I will attend a couple of shutzhund classes so Bane could watch other dogs and then we could start. 

I'm just glad he has it in him. I never bought him with the intention of shutzhund. Until I dug into his pedigree and saw he came from a working line.

I'm glad he will continue doing what his bloodline has been bred to do

Only got a few pics . It was the end of the day and there was no one around to record .......


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats to you and Bane! Sounds like he did awesome and will be a fun dog to work with.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

grats!


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Nicely done. Congrats.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

so it begins.....
Enjoy the journey!!


----------



## Darkthunderplotts (Oct 28, 2013)

good job


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank You everyone  I'm excited to start. I will keep you all updated on his progress ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Update:

Drove Bane to another club and he got evaluated by another trainer. His drive was a lot more intense this time around.
(He's almost a month older now since last time) The trainer said Bane has tons of drive and will make an excellent dog to work

It was nerve racking having 12 plus other handlers watching the evaluation but in the end we did good (Bane did all the work) and got good remarks from everyone

My gf will be taking her camera next week so I could post some videos



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Congrats!


Thank You

Glad to be involved in this sport?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Well done Bane!


----------

